# AZ guys



## stikila (Jul 18, 2008)

are there any meets in az or an az gto club???


----------



## GTOKILA (Jul 21, 2008)

I know of get togethers on Saturday nights everyone is welcome, any car, very chill.


----------



## A10crewdawg (Nov 9, 2009)

azdgforums.com


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

stikila said:


> are there any meets in az or an az gto club???


Cactus GTO. It's local to Scottsdale. 

Indian Bend and 101 has a car show throughout the entire year just about every Saturday. I'm sure you'll find guys there that know a lot more about local shows and upcoming shows in Arizona.


----------

